# Megaminx sizes!



## Nukoca (May 14, 2009)

How many are there? Here's what I got so far:

Kilominx D), megaminx, gigaminx, teraminx, petaminx, examinx, zettaminx, yottaminx, xonaminx, wekaminx, vundaminx, udaminx, tredaminx, sortaminx, rintaminx, quexaminx, peptaminx, ochaminx, nenaminx, mingaminx, lumaminx.

Source: http://groups.google.com/group/fr.sci.divers/msg/4dbe7b1ca33ecca7

How high can you go? Where do the prefixes come from, anyway? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_Prefixes


----------



## DcF1337 (May 14, 2009)

You asked a question and then you answered it yourself... where are you going with this? Or is there something I'm missing?

I don't mean to be rude though. No offence intended.


----------



## Nukoca (May 14, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> You asked a question and then you answered it yourself... where are you going with this? Or is there something I'm missing?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude though. No offence intended.



Well, to share the ones I found, and to see if anyone knew any more.


----------



## panyan (May 14, 2009)

i dont understand how it works actually, how can a megaminx have three pieces/side? shouldnt that be a kilominx (10^3)?


----------

